# belly



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2006)

hi again!
Just postin a pics of my belly
/Jenny 

View attachment tjara20.jpg


----------



## GPL (Oct 31, 2006)

Such a sexy belly:wubu: 
Thank you for posting, Jenny!!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Falling Boy (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the boards! Great belly pic.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 31, 2006)

welcome to Dimensions forums :wubu: 

great belly pic


----------



## BellyQueen (Nov 4, 2006)

Great belly:eat2:


----------



## wanna get fatter (Nov 4, 2006)

:eat2: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: THUMBS UP FOR THE SEXY BELLY Now I have to go eat more to get fatter :eat1:


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 5, 2006)

Jenny said:


> hi again!
> Just postin a pics of my belly
> /Jenny



Yummy! Very nice.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 5, 2006)

Not a bad physique. Thank you.


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Nov 5, 2006)

That is an AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL BELLY....Please tell us you love to show it off when you go out!!! Thanks for spoiling us.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 5, 2006)

I must say you know how to make an entrance, m'dear.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice, but do you happen to have a face?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 5, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Nice, but do you happen to have a face?



She has only made two posts so far. It's not that hard to find.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=268250#post268250


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Blackbean said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but do you happen to have a face?
> ...




Dont' be too hard on the guy. He's just trying to start one of those non-sequiter, "oh look, a troll!" bandwagons that were so popular last month.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 6, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Dont' be too hard on the guy. He's just trying to start one of those non-sequiter, "oh look, a troll!" bandwagons that were so popular last month.


baffled? okey...


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 6, 2006)

luv ur belly jenny very sexy


----------



## BBWeXtasy (Nov 6, 2006)

Are you gaining? :eat2:


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2006)

yes i`m gaining weight. just love food and candy*L*


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 9, 2006)

It's a good starter belly. ^^


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 9, 2006)

mmm very nice! can't wait to see what you do with it XD


----------

